# Bentyl / Dicyclomine - Incredibly dry mouth



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

So dicyclomine helps somewhat with my IBS pain but it leaves my throat and mouth totally parched. Barring drinking water, does anyone have any tips to combat this? Naturally I don't want to take something that might exacerbate my IBS too.

Thanks, Pete


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sucking on a hard candy like lifesavers --sugar free or whatever--or chewing gum is supposed to help with drug-induced dry mouth or so i've been told...it gets the saliva going..

there are OTC saliva substitutes too like biotene..


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

I've steered clear of candy like that since I read that extra saliva can change the Ph of your GI system and cause further problems. I guess the only way to find out is to try it!

Also I'll be steering clear of sugar-free gum etc. since it contains Polyols which can be problematic for IBS'ers.

The dicyclomine also causes my GERD to flare up strongly. Frikkin side-effects!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry...hope someone else has some better suggestions for you. good luck. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

no no, I appreciate all angles!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hope you find an angle that works


----------



## Pattijean (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes, it is difficult if not almost impossible to get a handle on the dry mouth issue with any of the IBS meds (along with a lot of meds that I take for other issues). There is a company "Biotene" which has several products aimed at the dry mouth issue: tooth paste (I prefer the gel vs. the paste), a spray (I find it to be very temporary), etc. You can find it in any drug store/food market, etc. It is important to try to get a handle on the dry mouth issue for dental care....problems can develop over the years if, as most of us are, long time sufferers of IBS. I also use a particular cough drop: "Pine Bros. softish throat drops" (that's how they call it) It is an "oldy but goody" since 1870. Lasts a long time and keeps my mouth less dry beyond finishing the cough drop. I've only been able to find it at CVS. Good luck.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks Pattijean, I'll check out that cough drop.


----------

